# Christmas shopping online



## Charley (Dec 2, 2007)

I again live in the sticks ... far from the big city. And with Christmas just a few weeks away, I am leaning towards shopping online.

Please share your experiences and let us all know the best sites to shop.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 2, 2007)

This is my first year Christmas shopping on line. I'll let you know how it went after the first of the year.




I've started out slowly tho, and my purchases have been to specialty stores that are here in my state but not places where I necessarily want to run down to. I've also hand crafted a lot of my gifts this year as well. Beats the crowds in the mall.......I hate that!


----------



## sfmini (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, queen of online shopping here. So far, I have shopped at Crocs, Eddie Bauer, Barnes and Noble, Vermont Country Store, LL Bean. My Eddie Bauer order is here, arrived really fast. The others I just shopped at this morning. One store online was a bust, the item is sold out, but I know a local store has the item so I will have to suck it up and just go there in person. I was just there Friday, darn it, and someone backed into my truck with a loud CRUNCH! Turned out she backed into my hitch which I leave one for just such an event. No damage to me, plenty to her.


----------



## nootka (Dec 2, 2007)

I have had wonderful luck shopping online from reputable dealers.

I would urge you to search "Made in the USA" manufacturers and purchase from them.

Other than that, please try to shop as locally as you can.

I know I sound like a broken record, but we as a population are destroying the fabric of our country by purchasing so much of this junk that's made in China (lots of shops online stock this stuff, and some is unavoidable, but do your best to avoid the made in China. As we know, some of it is likely to be toxic, dangerous and it is at the least, low quality for even the cheap money).

Fat Brain Toys was great to deal with. In another thread, I had listed some links that help find manufacturers in the US.

Liz


----------



## Jill (Dec 2, 2007)

I do a huge majority of my shopping, year round, online. I've never had a problem. This year that I can remember right now, I online shopped for Xmas from:

http://www.fragrancenet.com/

http://www.amazon.com/

https://www.onlineshoes.com/

http://www.overstock.com/

AND, I'm also done I think



These are merchants I have shopped at before, too.


----------



## chandab (Dec 2, 2007)

I did most of my shopping locally this year; but did have to hit Barnes and Noble on-line, no local store carried the book I needed for a gift. I also found a couple things on my list on eBay, they were new and just what I was looking for.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 2, 2007)

In previous years I've had wonderful luck with shopping on E-Bay, on Amazon.com, also Harry & David - for their gift packs.

MA


----------



## Shari (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been shopping on line for years, that way I can get what I need or want. Things not found locally.

Funny,,, I find more american made stuff on line, than local for that matter.

But I always shop at places I know are safe and have a secure check out.

You know Liz,,, someone should start a "Made in the USA" web site and set it up someplace where it is easy for folks to find.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been doing my Christmas shopping online (including ebay) for about 4 years. The mall is an hour and 15 away and even walmart is an hour away. Plus I hate to shop. I make one trip to the mall (spend about 2 hrs there) and one trip to walmart (spend about 30 mins there - wrapping paper, etc.) and everything else is online. I buy for 22people (and everyone usually gets about 3 gifts each) so that's alot of stuff. I haven't had any problems. Many places are offering free shipping too so I look for that! Everything has always been on-time (most faster than I expect), packed well (nothing broke - even very fragile items) and was exactly what I expected....I will never Christmas shop "traditionally" again!

I do penny's, macy's, sears, victoria secrets, best buy, you name it I've done it on line, including walmart! Some things from stores I've never even heard off...I just type what I'm looking for in google and shopping I go...


----------



## nootka (Dec 3, 2007)

Shari, a friend of mine is building something just like that.

He wants to make it so that people who build things with integrity will be part of it.

Eventually, he will have a global site, too, for people that do business ethically.

I wish people would realize how they are diluting our quality of life by supporting these businesses, esp. the big box ones that are soliciting cheaper and cheaper items, paying less for them and paying less to the people who work for them.

Soon, if we have no more independent bookstores, the biggies like amazon/b&n and the like will control what books get published....talk about freedom of speech. Unless you can self-publish, look what you're up against.

Sorry to hijack the thread.

There are LOTS of great places to shop online, one has to double check their security measures and all, but it should be good, though I would avoid Wal-Mart like the plague.

They are out of control.

Do a search and read up on it if you think it's "ok" to go there.

Liz


----------



## J&HMinis (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG! I love shopping online. I can't stand crowded stores!


----------



## mininik (Dec 3, 2007)

Just be sure to read the descriptions VERY CAREFULLY and if ever in doubt ASK!



Shopping somewhere that you can find feedback about Online is also preferable. Only enter your personal information into SECURE websites.


----------

